# Paph. concolor v. album 'First Class Charlie'



## John M (Mar 31, 2017)

My first album concolor. Grown in a 6" plastic net pot in 1/2 filtered perlite and 1/2 small CHC, hanging up in bright light with plenty of good air movement. Water it very often.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 31, 2017)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 31, 2017)

very nice.
Is it growing good roots in that mix?


----------



## John M (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you both.

To be honest, I haven't checked the roots. I didn't want to disturb it. I am keen to know; so, I'll gently poke around and have a look soon. It's been in that pot for 6 months now. It wasn't showing any sign of blooming when I transplanted it. There is a second bud, hidden by the first flower and the plant seems happy and healthy; so, I presume that the root mass/growth is okay.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 31, 2017)

The color is of course wonderful, but it also has a very nice form.


----------



## troy (Mar 31, 2017)

Congrats on the blooming!!!


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2017)

Perfect bloom John...color and form couldn't be any better.


----------



## gego (Mar 31, 2017)

Very very nice. Congrats. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emydura (Apr 1, 2017)

That is just delightful. The form is outstanding.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 1, 2017)

It,s a good one John, take care of it.


----------



## fibre (Apr 1, 2017)

So lovely!


----------



## Don I (Apr 1, 2017)

I like the shape as well.
Don


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 1, 2017)

Really pretty!! Love the color


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 1, 2017)

Just to echo what everyone else is saying, good color, excellent form. I can envision some interesting breeding with this one.


----------



## blondie (Apr 1, 2017)

amazing what a great flower you have


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 1, 2017)

A very nice well grown example of forma album. I like the optimism of giving it initials FCC.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 1, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 1, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## John M (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks everybody. I was really pleased when I saw the flower. Kirk, so, you noticed the clonal name initials? LOL! Yeah, optimistic! Charlie of course, is my dog and I name a lot of good plants after him. However, I've got a REALLY good hangianum and now this plant, that needed something a little bit more than just 'Charlie'.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 1, 2017)

You can always scale back to 'High Class Charlie' if it falls a little short. I don't think Charlie will mind.


----------



## John M (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 2, 2017)

that is great John


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 2, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 2, 2017)

Late to the post, first class indeed : )


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 3, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The color is of course wonderful, but it also has a very nice form.



yes :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2017)

That is lovely, John!


----------

